

MonkeyParking tells SF it’s not going to kill its parking app - kqr2
http://blog.sfgate.com/cityinsider/2014/06/26/monkeyparking-tells-sf-its-not-going-to-kill-its-parking-app/

======
esbranson
> _It 's like a prostitute saying she's not selling sex — she's only selling
> information about her willingness to have sex with you_

LOL, no. A woman's sexual acts are not city real estate. A woman owns her
body, and _only_ that woman can decide what happens to that body, a pimp or
the nanny state notwithstanding; someone parked on the street does not own
that street.

Its more like a pimp using Craigslist to purportedly sell the sexual services
of another--and then charging Craigslist with pandering.

~~~
rasz_pl
No. Its more like me writing an app that lets anyone bid on having sex with
your wife. Im not selling anything, I dont own anything, Im just providing
this useful disruptive tool bro.

~~~
Dylan16807
What? This analogy is so manipulative and misleading I don't even know what to
say.

